# warum mit helicopter rig angeln?



## papastone (13. Mai 2013)

hallo zusammen,

was ist denn der unterschied zwischen einer normalen montage und dem helicopter rig?
bzw warum sollte man mit einem helicopter rig angeln? gibts dafuer bestimmte situationen?
oder entscheidet man sich, je nach dem welcher montage man mehr vertrauen schenkt?

anbei mal meine montage des heli rig. habe jetzt merhfach gesehen und gelesen das man kleine perlen einsetzen soll. wozu? und wohin? mein heli rig ist doch sonst ok oder nicht?

mfg


----------



## allrounder13 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: warum mit helicopter rig angeln?*

Dein bild hat absolut nichts mit einem helikopter-rig zu tun, das ist eine ganz einfache standartmontage mit safety-clip.
Beim Helikopter-rig befindet sich das blei am ende der schnur, und das vorfach wird auf der hauptschnur mit perlen fixiert. 
Man nutzt es bei schlammigem boden, damit das rig nicht komplett versinkt.


----------



## Schneidi (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: warum mit helicopter rig angeln?*



allrounder13 schrieb:


> Dein bild hat absolut nichts mit einem helikopter-rig zu tun, das ist eine ganz einfache standartmontage mit safety-clip.
> Beim Helikopter-rig befindet sich das blei am ende der schnur, und das vorfach wird auf der hauptschnur mit perlen fixiert.
> Man nutzt es bei schlammigem boden, damit das rig nicht komplett versinkt.



ganz genau.


----------



## Andal (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: warum mit helicopter rig angeln?*

Ein Heli-Rig soll, manchmal tut es das sogar, verhindern, dass sich bei Gewaltwürfen das Vorfach mit der Schnur verzwurrlt.

Das kann man sich heutzutage aber sparen. Einfach ein x-beliebiges Rig in Red Bull tunken, schon verleiht es der Bawalatsch'n Flügel und es verschwindet von alleine hinter dem Horizont!


----------



## Criss81 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: warum mit helicopter rig angeln?*

und ich fische es noch gerne, wenn ich weit ohne vertüddelungen werfen möchte. leider hab ich da immer probleme mit der standard-safety-clip-montage.


----------



## papastone (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: warum mit helicopter rig angeln?*

alles klar. danke für die infos.
wofür dient der safety clip?


----------



## Andal (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: warum mit helicopter rig angeln?*

Wenn sich das Blei am Grund verklemmt, löst der Clip aus und die Montage kommt frei.


----------



## Stefff (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: warum mit helicopter rig angeln?*

http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/n283/nick27g/tackle/helicopter_rig.jpg


So kann ein Heli-Rig aussehen!! Dabei kann man den Abstand der Perlen auch etwas variieren, entwerder mehr oder weniger Spielraum.
Wie schon von mehreren erwähnt, soll es wohl sehr "Verwicklungssicher" bei weiten würfen sein.
Hab`s selbst noch nie gefischt weil es mir persönlich nicht liegt bzw. ich es nicht "sympatisch" finde. Soll aber nichts heißen.
Wird aber wohl von sehr vielen gefischt, dann kann es ja nicht so verkehrt sein!
Einsatzgebiete sind Kraut (dann mit Chod-Rig u. evtl. Pop Up) und bei Schlamm. 
Komme mit meiner Standard Montage ( Safety-Clip oder Semi- fixed) auf weiten bis 100 m ohne Vertüddelungen.
Mehr ist bei mir auch nicht nötig.
Wenn man die Montage im Flug beobachtet und vor dem eintauchen ins Wasser etwas abbremst, streckt sich das ganze wunderbar und nichts verwickelt sich.

Wie so oft ist das wieder mal eine Frage des pers. Geschmack`s und vorallem des Einsatzgebiet`s!!


----------



## Erik_D (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: warum mit helicopter rig angeln?*

Hi!

So viel Unwissenheit |kopfkrat



> Man nutzt es bei schlammigem boden, damit das Rig nicht komplett versinkt.



Falsch! Du meinst das Chod-Rig.



> Wenn sich das Blei am Grund verklemmt, löst der Clip aus und die Montage kommt frei.



Ebenso falsch! Der Safety Cilp ermöglicht es dem Karpfen nach einem Abriss das Blei loszuwerden. Der SaftyClip funktioniert nur, wenn Zug von Seite des Vorfachs kommt, nicht umgekehrt. Sonst würde man ja ständig das Blei verlieren.

Das Helicopter Rig soll bei Gewaltwürfen einfach nur ein Verheddern der Montage verhindern. Denn beim Wurf dreht sich das Vorfach sehr schnell um die Hauptschnur -> Deshalb Helicopter-Rig


----------



## Marc 24 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: warum mit helicopter rig angeln?*



Erik_D schrieb:


> Der SaftyClip funktioniert nur, wenn Zug von Seite des Vorfachs kommt, nicht umgekehrt. Sonst würde man ja ständig das Blei verlieren.



Falsch! Wenn sich das Blei festsetzt, kannst du auch von der Rute aus die Sollbruchstelle, also den Clip mit etwas Gewalt brechen lassen.

Dass das auch in der Praxis möglich ist, kann man bei Markus Lotz (ich weiß nicht mehr welches Videotagebuch) sehen!


----------



## Erik_D (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: warum mit helicopter rig angeln?*

Das ist vielleicht ein sehr unwahrscheinlicher Nebeneffekt, aber nicht der Sinn des Clips 
 Klar kann man allles irgendwie abbrechen oder abreissen und dann von 'Sollbruchstelle' sprechen.
Hat dann aber nix mit dem eigentlichen Sinn des Sytems zu tun. Zumal es auch genug Clips aus Metall gibt.


----------



## Stefff (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: warum mit helicopter rig angeln?*

So nun auch noch ich.

Zum Safety Clip sie gesagt, daß das Blei auch schon beim Biss gelöst werden kann oder im Drill abgeht was durchaus Sinn macht um die Verletztungsgefahr des Fisches bei hohen Bleigewichten minimal zu halten.
Je nach dem wie weit die Cone Sleeves auf den Clip geschoben werden. Die meisten stellen die Safety Clip`s sowieso viel zu streng ein.
Es gibt auch, je nach Hersteller, verschiedene Clips. Manche sind stabiler und manche nicht so, je nach Materialstärke des Kunststoffarm`s vom Clip!!


----------



## allrounder13 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: warum mit helicopter rig angeln?*

Wo ist denn bitte der riesenunterschied zwischen dem chod- und dem helikopter-rig?


----------



## rainerle (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: warum mit helicopter rig angeln?*

an der Länge der Mundschnur
am Material der Mundschnur
beim Köder
am Bewegungsradius der Mundschnur auf dem Leader
beim Bleigewicht (Chod eher niedrig - Heli definitiv höheres Bleigewicht)


----------



## Aloha (22. März 2015)

*AW: warum mit helicopter rig angeln?*

Ich weiss das der Tread schon etwas älter ist. Ich habe mal 2 fragen zum Helicopter Rig und wollte nicht extra einen neuen Tread auf machen.Fischt man das Rig nur mit Pop up Boilies ? oder gehen auch normale.Ist das auch eine Selbsthak montage oder muss ich bei einem Biss  noch anschlagen ??


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. März 2015)

*AW: warum mit helicopter rig angeln?*

Das Heli Rig,kannst du Ködertechnisch bestücken wie du magst.

Und ja,ist eine Selbsthakmontage.


----------



## Crapbait (22. März 2015)

*AW: warum mit helicopter rig angeln?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Das Heli Rig,kannst du Ködertechnisch bestücken wie du magst.
> 
> Und ja,ist eine Selbsthakmontage.



Und genauso überflüssig wie alle komplizierten Montagen mit noch mehr Schnickschnack oder ein Kropf...


----------



## feederbrassen (22. März 2015)

*AW: warum mit helicopter rig angeln?*



Crapbait schrieb:


> Und genauso überflüssig wie alle komplizierten Montagen mit noch mehr Schnickschnack oder ein Kropf...



Hihihi #6 ich finde auch das gerade im Karpfensektor viel überflüssiges Zeug vertickt wird.
Wer es braucht,von mir aus.
Helirig funktioniert ,auch Chodrigs usw .fangen fische.

Nach einigem experimentieren bin ich wieder auf ein einfaches Rig zurück gegangen.
Lief fehlerfrei ,auch bei Gewaltwürfen und hatte die beste 
Ausbeute.
Interessant war das Basteln schon,hätte ja noch besser
werden können #c  ,auch wenn der Händler letztendlich  mehr davon hatte als ich.:q


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. März 2015)

*AW: warum mit helicopter rig angeln?*

Keep it simple


----------



## daci7 (23. März 2015)

*AW: warum mit helicopter rig angeln?*

Naja, diese ganzen Feinheiten kommen doch mMn wirklich nur unter bestimmten Bedingungen zum Tragen.
Das Gewässer, die Wurftechnik und die eigene Angelei muss entsprechend beschaffen sein um die Vorteile des Rigs auszukosten. Und selbst dann handelt es sich eben um marginale Vorteile.
Wenn Leute nun 150 Tage im Jahr am Wasser verbringen, dann mekrt man allerdings auch dies. 

Ist doch wie beim Stippen, den Unterschied zwischen Wunderfutter x und Wunderfutter y merkt man eben nur, wennn neben einem 50 Leute stehen und ebenfalls füttern. Als "Amateur" macht das keinen Unterschied.

|wavey:


----------



## Trollwut (23. März 2015)

*AW: warum mit helicopter rig angeln?*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ist doch wie beim Stippen, den Unterschied zwischen Wunderfutter x und Wunderfutter y merkt man eben nur, wennn neben einem 50 Leute stehen und ebenfalls füttern. Als "Amateur" macht das keinen Unterschied.
> 
> |wavey:



Und wenns dann noch einen guten Fischbestand gibt, äußert sich ne "bessere" Montage in vllt. einem Fisch mehr oder weniger.

Ich habe früher immer Inliner gefischt, hatte da aber immer wieder Tüddel. Warum kann ich nicht erklären. Seitdem fische ich Safety-Clip, keinerlei Probleme mehr seitdem #h


----------



## .Sebastian. (23. März 2015)

*AW: warum mit helicopter rig angeln?*



Erik_D schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> So viel Unwissenheit |kopfkrat
> 
> ...



Falsch!
Klar ist das Heli-Rig effektiv bei schlammigem Grund!


----------



## Saarhunter (23. März 2015)

*AW: warum mit helicopter rig angeln?*

Man sucht sich unter dem ganzen Rig wirrwar einfach genau diese aus der man 100% vertraut...sie muss Haken, Verwicklungsfrei sein und einem das sichere Gefühl geben das man nicht umsonst hinter den Ruten sitzt....


----------



## Aloha (26. März 2015)

*AW: warum mit helicopter rig angeln?*

Danke für die Antworten.Ich werde es dann mal probieren damit ich  mir selber ein urteil bilden kann.


----------



## Pupser (26. März 2015)

*AW: warum mit helicopter rig angeln?*

Guter Mann!!! #6

Und bitte anschließend berichten, ob es funktioniert hat oder nicht.
Aber bitte mit Angabe von möglicht vielen Begleitumständen wie z.b.:
- Grundbeschaffenheit (Schlamm, Pflanzen, Muscheln, ...)
- Angeldistanz
- geworfen oder abgelegt (mit'm Boot oder zu Fuß)
- Wetter (Temperatur, Wind ...)
- Wasser (Temperatur, trüb, klar ...)
usw.


----------

